# Need Poultry Rub



## xjcamaro (Jan 12, 2011)

Im doing some chicken quarters this weekend and looking for a good poultry rub. Im not looking for spicy, just something to enhance the flavor a bit. Something i can really coat the chicken in that wont be too hot or over powering. Ive never really rubbed down chicken, i usually just rub a little oil on them. Any recipes?


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's one posted by Shooter Rick awhile back.

Shooters Snake Bitten Chicken and Seafood Rub
This recipe is my twist on jerk. It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the South American style hint of sweet to balance it out.
3/4 cup raw sugar
¼ cup sea salt
1tbs red pepper flakes
1tbs garlic powder
1tbs onion powder
1tbs Hungarian Paprika

2 tsp all spice
1 tsp black pepper course
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Wasabi powder
1 tsp cumin

Mix all and rub chicken well. Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp. Smoker at 275-300 degrees.

The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyers’s Rum

Also good on seafood.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure if you want to go Store bought or not, but i kind of like Lawry's Seafood/Poultry Rub... it is a coarse rub adds just enough flavor w/out over powering the meat...


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 12, 2011)

I like seasoned salt or old bay or I just mix a whole bunch of what ever I have in my spice cabinet that looks good to me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2011)

Now I use different rubs from time to time. I would try Jeff's it's a really good rub and I have used it on everything. I also like Old Bay and brown sugar mixed about 40-60 and I have used that also on everything.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeff's is a good rub for chicken, especially if you put it under the skin with a little melted butter.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, all look good. Decisions, Decisions


----------



## wrigley (Jul 2, 2011)

Lawry doesn't even show this product on their website.

mike


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 2, 2011)

for birds of any size and type I mix 1/2 McCormicks Grill Mates Montreal Chicken with Jeff's Rub...maybe a little higher amount of Jeff's.   Rubs it up on the outside (either over the skin or under, whichever you prefer), and if it's a whole bird inside as well.

The tastes seem to blend together well for me, and my wife and friends also enjoy it so I use it.  Also pretty good sprinkled on the eggs in the morning!


----------



## nubyte (Jul 8, 2011)

I second using Shooter Rick's Snake Bitten rub, that stuff is amazing on anything we have tried it on, including chicken, turkey, and ribs.  Just the right amount of spice to keep me happy, not too much to send the kids running for the milk.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 9, 2012)

Im thinking I might use this snake bite rub on a turkey this weekend. Its between this and coming up with a rub that complements Tip's slaughterhouse brine. Im not huge on injections and to be honest Im going to be using this smoked turkey in a soup so I was thinking I could make a jamacin smoked turkey soup but kick it up with some scotch bonnets or habaneros.


----------

